# Template anpassen bekomme es nicht hin bitte um Hilfe?



## Shorty1968 (15. Juni 2018)

Hallo ich versuche für meeine Seite ein MODUL an zu Passen,habe auch alles soweit geschaft nur beim template hänge ich fest,wenn ich das MODUL aufrufe bekomme ich eine Leere Seite das es am template liegt habe ich schon herraus gefunden aber nun finde ich den Fehler im template nicht.

Ich vermute das es etwas mit der *{foreach *schleife zutun hat,bin mir aber nicht sicher,anbei mal der Template inhalt und die Hoffnung das ihr mir helfen könnt den Fehler zu finden.

```
{config_load file="$language/lang_$language.conf" section="boxes"}
{config_load file="lang_`$language`.custom"}

<table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0">
  <tr>
    <td class="infoBoxHeading">Umfrage</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="infoBox2" align="left">
{counter start=0 skip=1 print=false}
{foreach name=poll item=poll_data from=$poll_questions}     
  <div class="poll_question">{counter}. {$poll_data.POLL_QUESTION}</div>
{/foreach}

{$FORM_ACTION}
<table border="0" width="100%">

{foreach key=key_data item=item_data from=$poll_data.ITEMS}
  <tr>
    <td width="1">{$item_data.ITEM_RADIO_FIELD}</td>
    <td colspan="2"> {$poll_data.POLL_ID}<strong>{$item_data.ITEM_TITLE}</strong></td>
  </tr>
{if $item_data.ITEM_HITS_SKALA > 0 and $item_data.ITEM_HITS_TEXT} 
  <tr>
    <td colspan="2"><div style="height:5px;background-color:{$item_data.ITEM_COLOR};width:{$item_data.ITEM_HITS_SKALA}%;">&nbsp;</div></td>
  </tr>
{elseif $item_data.ITEM_HITS_SKALA == 0 and $item_data.ITEM_HITS_TEXT}
  <tr>
    <td colspan="2"><div style="height:5px;background-color:{$item_data.ITEM_COLOR};width:1%;">&nbsp;</div></td>
  </tr>
{/if} 
{if $item_data.ITEM_HITS_TEXT} 
  <tr>
    <td colspan="2">{$item_data.ITEM_HITS_TEXT}</td>
  </tr>
{/if}
{/foreach}
  <tr>
    <td colspan="2">{$poll_data.POLL_BUTTON}</td>
  </tr>
</table>
<div class="poll_line"></div>
{$FORM_END}
   
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
<br />
```


----------



## EuroCent (15. Juni 2018)

Wenn Du es vermutest dann nimm doch mal die for-Schleifen raus.
Und teste es mal ohne. 

Kannst Du uns auch mitteilen welches Template-System du verwendest.


----------



## Shorty1968 (16. Juni 2018)

Soweit ich weiss ist das smarty,den Fehler habe ich finden können und behoben.

Aber nun habe ich mit der Ausgabe ein Problem,es handelt sich um eine Template für ein Umfrage MODUL.


----------



## Shorty1968 (16. Juni 2018)

Ich vermute mal das es am besten wäre das Template komplett neu zu machen,aber leider kenne icch mich nicht so gut mit DB Abfragen in php Dateien aus.

Ich habe mir die php Datei mal angesehen und würde sagen das nichts oder wenig darin mit dem Template ausgaben zusammen passt,eventuell kann sich ja jemand die php Datei ansehen und mit dem Template im ersten Post vergleichen und mir sagen ob ich mit den Falschen abfragen richtig liege?


----------



## Shorty1968 (16. Juni 2018)

Ich habe den ganzen Tag damit verbracht herraus zu finden wie ich das zum Laufen bekomme,aber leider ohne erfolg.

Das was ich im Admin bereich eingebe wird in der DB eingetragen,aber anscheind nicht oder nicht richtig an das Template übergeben zum Anzeigen,das kann dann doch nur an dem PHP eintrag für das auslesen der DB sein oder?

Ich konnte in dem MODUL nichts darüber finden das die Weitergabe verboten ist deshalb hänge ich es mal hier an und hoffe das sich das ganze jemand mal anschauen wird und eventuell einen Tipp hat wo der Fehler liegt danke.


----------



## Shorty1968 (29. Juli 2018)

Ich muss das mal Pushen niemand der mir helfen kann,ich suche schon seit wochen nach dem Fehler und eine Lösung.

Ich hänge immer noch bei diesem beitrag https://www.tutorials.de/threads/te...nicht-hin-bitte-um-hilfe.406936/#post-2106231 fest,so wie da im anhang sieht es im moment bei mir aus.

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar und sogar bereit einen Obulus zu Zahlen.


----------



## EugenioChartres (20. August 2018)

Kannst Du uns auch mitteilen welches Template-System du verwendest.


----------



## Shorty1968 (20. August 2018)

Smarty Template system wird da genutzt.


----------

